# Troybilt 2410



## George W (Feb 22, 2018)

I have a troybilt 2410. The housing doesn't sit level. It seems G-hawed. All the weight rest on the left skid.
That skid wears out fast and the right side barely shows any wear. Does anyone else have this problem? Can the housing be adjusted
so that is sits level? I have seen adjustments made on non troybilt machines, but not this one.
I have checked around and can't seem to find anything on how to adjust this housing. Can anyone help?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF George W

Have you checked to make sure each tire has the same pressure ?? Put it on something solid and level and checked that it's not resting on the scraper bar on right side ??
Once you've checked those if the housing still seems uneven you can loosen it from the body and try to evenly tighten it back up. Even though I have a 2410 I don't know off hand how the bucket is attached to the trans body, sorry.
If all this doesn't work you might have to start to measure it to see if it's the bucket itself that's been damaged and bent.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

:welcome:

I have a TB 2410 and it sits level. I am wondering if the bucket has been damaged or bent somehow. what is your history with the machine.?

Post a few pictures if you can.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Had the same issue with the TB I just repaired, Turned out to be a tire issue. just played with the tire pressure until it sat level.


----------

